# 698 on Pontoon



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

I have a Humminbird 698 on my fishing pontoon boat. Thinking about upgrading when boat is out this year so I'm open to suggestions. Boat is 18' Sweetwater Fish and cruise and is great for fishing this small lake.


----------

